# More Mega Man stuff to be shown at Comic-Con



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 16, 2013)

So.....another fan game? Or something official?



> Capcom is rolling like a tank at this year's San Diego Comic-Con, and will showcase a wide range of its forthcoming titles — including Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney - Dual Destinies and DuckTales Remastered.
> 
> However, it's the tantalising promise of fresh information regarding Mega Man's 25th Anniversary that caught our eye. After warning fans to "keep expectations in check" last year, Capcom has remained tight-lipped about how it intends to mark the occasion of Mega Man's birthday, although the fact that he has been included in the upcoming Smash Bros. game for Wii U and 3DS hints that big things could be happening behind closed doors.
> 
> Do you think this is just wishful thinking, or could Capcom finally be giving the Blue Bomber the birthday celebration he deserves? Post a comment to share your feelings on the matter.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 16, 2013)

Would like to see a new game.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 16, 2013)

Will we be getting more Megaman themed Avatars?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 16, 2013)

Megaman lost his luster.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 16, 2013)

^^Clearly.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thats why Mega Man is trying to decapitate Nintendo's flagship heroes. 

EDIT: I wont be surprised if REAL Mega Man gets into Ultra Street Fighter 4.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 16, 2013)

Call me when it's MegaMan X going HD


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 16, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Thats why Mega Man is trying to decapitate Nintendo's flagship heroes.
> 
> EDIT: I wont be surprised if REAL Mega Man gets into Ultra Street Fighter 4.



Megaman: You...how are you still alive? *throws metal discs*
Mario: Megaman, what you doing, it's a me, Mario.


----------

